# Comb as a stripper?



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about grooming my golden. I watched Deb Oster's "See the difference" DVD and she said something on there about using her fine tooth comb as an undercoat stripper. I was just wondering what you all thought about this. I use my CC coarse/fine comb routinely on my girl and it seems to work great. Could I possibly be stripping too much undercoat while I'm doing this? I have an undercoat rake but I haven't used it yet because I don't think she needs it. She's only 11 months old.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I just finished combing out my 4 goldens. Filled a small bucket with undercoat using a comb. I combed them yesterday as well - and the day before etc. Casey is through shedding, Faelan is slowing down, Towhee is just starting to shed and Brady - well that boy is blowing coat - I believe both seasonal and puppy coat.

I don't use strippers or rakes - I did once and it is just too easy to take out too much using strippers and I just think rakes must be uncomfortable for the dog. I do sometimes use a rubber zoom groom but only outside since it is like a magnet for undercoat and makes a mess that is easier to let the birds clean up for nesting materials 

Combing/brushing will only take out the hair/undercoat that is ready to come out and so no, you are not taking out too much by combing.


----------

